# orange rims on an ice blue cruze?



## SirRonald413 (Mar 2, 2014)

hang on ill find the orange ones...it didnt post the correct ones...


----------



## SirRonald413 (Mar 2, 2014)

here we go
http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Mini...12&autoModClar=LS&wIndex=53&grid=true&sw=1600


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

sounds like a wannabe Subaru STI and I think it will look horrible. Maybe if the car was black but still, people are going to think Subaru when they see it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your cruzen your time your money your choice ! 
Actually those do not look all of that retarded as you might imagine . A few Goofer Balls have dipped they're wheels Orange already and totally stand out . So pull the trigger and do it .


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I think they look better on the imperial blue or maybe black. But they could work with the right color.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Saw a scion with redish wheels the other day, really stood out on the highway. 
If you wanna go with orange, i say go for it!


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Go for it


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not feeling it on ice blue sorry. Bgm, yes.

I'd definitely try plasti dip first before you go full on.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I also say dip before you go balls deep.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Some person (will not stereotype, but you can probably guess) that works in the next office complex over from me has an early '90s Lumina Euro sedan, painted in a blue similar to Blue Topaz (but not nearly as nice), and has orange rims and trim.

Looks hideous, IMO.


----------

